# Can dogs have tomatoes?



## EmberLuvu

Ember was begging so mom gave her about three pieces of chopped tomato she was fixing for tacos. Are tomatoes okay for dogs? Ember seemed to like it so I wanted to know.


----------



## michele

I have no idea,never heard of dogs wanting a tomato


----------



## pigeonsheep

yes and no. some people say its ok some people say its not good.. i think pasta sauce from tomatoes is ok but not the raw tomatoes

"Tomatoes also contain atropine, which can cause dilated pupils, tremors, and heart arrhythmias. "


----------



## svdreamer

_Tomatoes 
Ripe tomatoes are not toxic, however the green parts of the tomato plant are considered toxic. _

Foods Not Safe for Dogs and Cats


----------



## Mel's chi's

My dogs have eaten fresh tomatoes for 14 years! No problems ever. We grow them and thet love to go snatch them off the vine--lol. It just makes a mess with seeds down their fronts ( mostly my previous white chested shelties). I will give the Chi's little chunks to play with and eat...they love it--just not too much or you will get loose stools.

Rule of thumb on veggies...above ground growers loosen bowels, below ground growers firm bowels. 

Mine love chewing a carrot stick, broccoli stem or the center vein you cut out of a collard green or piece of romaine! Yum...low calorie treat!


----------



## ggtina

Glad i used google for this question  It brought me back to CP lol. Got to love it.


----------



## Missygal

My dogs also have eaten our tomatoes from our garden. None of them has ever been sick from them.


----------



## Gingersmom

ours love tomatoes...knew about the green, they've always had a small bite of red with no problems.


----------



## KittyD

My dogs enjoy them.


----------



## pupluv168

Lilly loves tomatoes! The seeds and juice give her loose stools, so we suck out that part and give her the flesh and skin. Max was the same way!


----------



## pastel

ggtina said:


> Glad i used google for this question  It brought me back to CP lol. Got to love it.


that's funny  I have it happen all the time LoL


----------



## Brodysmom

Tomatos are in the nightshade family. They are not advised. Having said that, Brody used to pick them off the plants and eat them (the cherry ones). But when I heard that they were not good for dogs, I stopped letting him have them. Remember you have to consider the very very small size of our dogs. A tomato might be harmless to a large dog. But considering how small our dogs are, I err on the conservative side.


----------



## Brodysmom

It seems the green tomatoes are worse in terms of toxicity. This is a great article to keep on file ....

http://versita.metapress.com/content/u828w92067331588/fulltext.pdf


----------



## Jayda

Lady loves ripe grape tomatoes cut into thirds......and carrots! These are her healthy treats. I wish my snacks were as healthy!


----------



## woodard2009

I've always been afraid to give tomatoes because of the acidity. Not worried about giving a little tomato sauce tho.


----------

